# يا رب في تصميم جديد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
الله ينور عليك يا عياد
جميلة اوى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
وتعلمنى الفوتوشوب ههههههههههه
انت وفراشة كورسات مكثفة 
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا
شكرا سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا يا عياد

تسلم ايدك


----------



## vetaa (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*امييييييييييييييين
يارب فعلا محاجنلك دايما

ميرسى خالص لتعبك
وفعلا رااااااااائع
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> الله ينور عليك يا عياد
> جميلة اوى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> ...



_*اولا ميرسي جدا 
ثانيا تعليم الفوتو شوب سهل جدا 
وبما ان فراشه مسافره 
ده معنا اني هستفرد بالفلوس كلها لوحدي 
طبعا هتسالي فلوس ايه 
طبعا هجاوبك 
انتي هتجيبي 149 جنيه 
وتنزلي العمرانيه 
وتسالي عن احلي واشهر وارخم شب فيكي يا عمرانيه 
محدش هيعرفني اطمني 
المهم هتجيلي واعلمك :d
ههههههههههههههه
طبعا كل اللي اتقال ده كلام فاضي 
لو عايزه تتعلمي اعملي زي ما انا عملت 
نزلي دروس ونفزيها 
ولو وقفت قدامك حاجه اسالي 
وانا تحت امرك في اي وقت *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدا
> شكرا سلام الرب يسوع​



_*ميرسي يا استاذنا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميلة جدا يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك



_*الاجمل مرورك روزي
ثانكي يا جمر ( دي قمر بس بالصعيدي ) هههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *امييييييييييييييين
> يارب فعلا محاجنلك دايما
> 
> ميرسى خالص لتعبك
> ...



يا رب :kap:
شانكس يا فيتو :yahoo:
نورتي يا طنط :smil12:​​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*اولا ميرسي جدا
> ثانيا تعليم الفوتو شوب سهل جدا
> وبما ان فراشه مسافره
> ده معنا اني هستفرد بالفلوس كلها لوحدي
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه 
يالهوز كل ده عشان اتعلم فوتوشوب 
ده انا عندى دروس فيديو وصور كتيييييييييير بس اللى يشوف :hlp:
بعد الامتحانات بقى يا احلى شاب فى العمرانية وابقى ازعجك بعدها leasantr
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوز كل ده عشان اتعلم فوتوشوب
> ده انا عندى دروس فيديو وصور كتيييييييييير بس اللى يشوف :hlp:
> بعد الامتحانات بقى يا احلى شاب فى العمرانية وابقى ازعجك بعدها leasantr
> ​



_*اتصدقي حلوه احلي شب في العمرانيه دي :yahoo: 
مفكرتش فيها قبل كده :ranting: 
وبعدين ايه تزهعجيني دي :99:
اكل العيش مش مزعج اي سؤال بخمسه جنيه :t16:
اسعاري حلوه انا  :dance:*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يسعدك



_*ويسعدك يا جميل 
نورت الموضوع  *_​


----------



## فادى محب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوة شكرا


----------



## happy angel (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى عياد في منتهي الجمال
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*امــــين *
*اكثر من رائعة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

فادى محب قال:


> حلوة شكرا



_*ميرسي يا فادي 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## KoKo AyouB 14 (3 يناير 2011)

جميله اوى 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2011)

KoKo AyouB 14 قال:


> جميله اوى
> ​



_*Thanks KoKo 
God Bless You*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2011)

*روعة يا عياد 
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *روعة يا عياد
> ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي​*



_*ثانكس روزيتا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

حلووووووووووووة​


----------



## dodo jojo (8 فبراير 2011)

واااااااااااو..بجد رووووووووعه..شكرا كتييير


----------



## الفارس الامين (8 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى لحضرتك على التصميم الفوق رائع دا ربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك يا عياد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2011)

جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلووووووووووووة​



ميررررررررررررسي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> واااااااااااو..بجد رووووووووعه..شكرا كتييير



ميرس دودو 
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> ميرسى لحضرتك على التصميم الفوق رائع دا ربنا يباركك يارب



ويباركك يا رب 
ميرسي حبيبي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك يا عياد
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي حبيبي :-*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> جميله جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك عملك



شانكس نيتا 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> ​





​


----------

